# pistol permit in fl



## hct (Aug 29, 2008)

I moved from al to FL and need to get a Fl pistol permit. I think I read on here there is a streamlined process through a office in FWB. If I am correct can someone provide me with the necessary info?


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.iwillnotbeavictim.com/directions_to_fort_walton_beach_dept_of_agri.html


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

*+1 take captn ron's course,*

* Call (850) CONCEAL / 266-2325*

*Private range *


----------



## hct (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't need training thought there was a office in FWB that drastically cut down on the wait.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hct said:


> Don't need training thought there was a office in FWB that drastically cut down on the wait.


I believe in FL that an instructor has to watch you discharge a round.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

You do not have to take the course id you have a DD 214 or a current firearm qualification thru FDLE (LEOs)


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is the info on the Fort Walton Office

http://www.iwillnotbeavictim.com/dir...t_of_agri.html


----------



## hct (Aug 29, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

hct said:


> Don't need training thought there was a office in FWB that drastically cut down on the wait.


 
+ 1, I dang sure wouldnt go to any course just to get your license if you already had one. Look it up on the yellowpages for fwb ccw license. Its like $117 and you go there get finger printed, and picture and you get your license in a week.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

You dont have to take the concealed carry course if you can prove your competent with a firearm. Being in the military and having your dd214 is enough documentation. And i believe a hunters course also is accepted.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Passing the hunters safety course in FL will qualify you. All you have to do I how them your card. Getting mine soon


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Here's a nifty thread that shows how long it took people to get their permits. I got my permit last year and there was a two month wait for an appointment at the FWB office. The mail route was two months so I decided to go with the appointment route since they make it stupid simple. If you go to the office you save a little since you don't have to pay extra fingerprint fees or photo fees. I used hunter safety course. I guess I could of used DD214 or several other firearm proficiency certs.

http://floridaconcealedcarry.com/Forum/showthread.php?11886-CWP-Timelines-Summary


----------



## Carolina 19 (Jan 22, 2012)

DaBreeze said:


> Here is the info on the Fort Walton Office
> 
> http://www.iwillnotbeavictim.com/dir...t_of_agri.html


Thank You:thumbup:


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do they take out of state hunters safety course by any chance?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Do they take out of state hunters safety course by any chance?


No, still a valid method to prove firearms safety proficiency. I used this option when I got my permit last year and it worked.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

No what? What did you use? I'm confused


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

BTW, I just called the Dept. Of Agriculture and they *DO* accept out of state hunters safety course certification


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

FWB Ag Office: I called, got an appointment in 3 days, took 30 min, had the permit in 1 week.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

FUPAGUNT said:


> BTW, I just called the Dept. Of Agriculture and they *DO* accept out of state hunters safety course certification


Very interesting. Thanks for that info!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, they definitely do take out of state hunters education cards. 
I used mine from Colorado to get my CCW since I didn't have my DD214 handy at the time.

Active duty military ID cards are also a valid qualification since active duty obviously would not have a DD214.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

Florida has a reciprocal agreement with Alabama, why don't you just continue to maintain your Alabama license.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Alabama does not issue to non residents so once he moved it is invalid.


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*ccw*

call me and I will be glad to assist..


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

FUPAGUNT said:


> BTW, I just called the Dept. Of Agriculture and they *DO* accept out of state hunters safety course certification


This is for a Cwp?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

No, for a PWC.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Whats the difference? I got my CWP never knew anything about PWC


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm just messin with ya.:thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

In most states -- they have a concealed pistol permit. In Florida, we are fortunate to have a concealed *weapons* *license. *However, as you travel into other states with reciprocity agreements -- your Florida concealed weapons license usually only provides reciprocity for the carrying of a handgun. I know that the MicroTech Makora OTF auto knife that I routinely carry here in Florida -- is illegal for me to carry in many reciprocity states, even though I can legally carry the handgun under the license agreements...


----------

